# Does anyone listen to Mexican composers?



## Dany98 (Jun 24, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone listens to Mexican composers. I was about composers from my own nationality a couple months ago and found a bunch of cool music by them! Here are some of my favorite:


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes

I have performed the Moncayo _Huapango_. It is great.

Have you checked out Chavez?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Look for whatever you can from Enrico Chapela, who lives in Mexico City. He has some very interesting stuff, including his electric cello concerto "Magnetar" which created quite a stir in Los Angeles a couple of years ago. No recording, alas...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2015)

I find *Arturo Fuentes* to be a pretty exciting composer. I have both his NEOS albums and his website claims that a KAIROS release is coming soon.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Aside the already mentioned Eugenio Toussaint music is worth hearing. Specially his "Estudios Bop", improvised piano and clarinet concertos.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Many years ago I had a close friend who grew up in Mexico City. At the time I knew some Mexican classical music but she introduced me to a lot more.

Try this ... _Sensemaya_ by Silvestre Revueltas. Or, if you a bit more adventurous, go for _La Noche de Los Mayas_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Revueltas mainly, but I have also checked out some other composers who have recordings released by NEOS. This CD is fantastic:


----------

